# Hurricane Combat Arts - Vegas & Malaysia



## Franc0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a new clip of our Vegas crew foolin' around, and some demo's at the International Martial Arts Festival in Kuala Lampur, Malaysia Oct '08.




 
Franco


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

